# First timer advice...



## Nightingale (Sep 11, 2003)

what advice would you give to someone who knows absolutely nothing about guns (other than don't point it at yourself or anyone else within reason) who is interested in acquiring a firearm for protection?


----------



## pknox (Sep 11, 2003)

I know I might get killed for this one, but oh well...

Check out organizations like the NRA (National Rifle Association).  While people have a varying opinion on them (which seems to range from copmplete hatred to absolute zealot), they are actually an excellent source of information about gun education, use, and safety.

www.nra.org

I would also recommend talking to your local police dept., as they can give you info on what the gun laws are in your locale, and may be able to point you in the right direction.  

Finally, check out the local gun shop (should be in the yellow pages under "guns", "firearms" or something similar), and don't be afraid to ask a lot of questions.  They deal with that all the time, so they should be more than happy to oblige.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *I know I might get killed for this one, but oh well...
> 
> Check out organizations like the NRA (National Rifle Association).  While people have a varying opinion on them (which seems to range from copmplete hatred to absolute zealot), they are actually an excellent source of information about gun education, use, and safety.
> ...



I'm not an NRA member, but my pops is and they do great classes. Regardless of the politics of the organization, they do stress safety and legality. They teach everything you should know and have different classes for different special uses. I would suggest the pistol familiarity class.


----------

